# lbl in der task



## DeMuX (18. Mai 2002)

Hi,

ist es eigentlich möglich ein label in die taskleiste zu schreiben und dort einen wert auszugeben?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. Mai 2002)

Möglich ist grundsätzlich fast alles, naja nur fast. Es kommt darauf an, wozu das gut sein soll, bzw. welche Daten du dort ausgeben willst. Windows schreibt normalerweise den Fenstertitel in die Taskleiste, also kannst du einfach ein neues Formular öffnen und die Breite und Höhe auf 0 setzten, der Nachteil ist, das das Formular immer noch zu sehen ist da es ja einen Rahmen und einen Titel hat.

Wenn du anderweitig die Taskleiste "verbiegen" willst, dann kommst du um die Verwendung von API-Funktionen nicht herum.

P.S. DeMuX du hast Post


----------



## DeMuX (19. Mai 2002)

Danke,

ich würde gerne meine wan ip in einem label ausgeben lassen oder so.
meinen quellcode hab ich ja dafür schon fertig.


----------



## Schnitz (21. Mai 2002)

Naja, es würde auch einfach mit nem Fenster gehen, dessen visibility auf false gesetzt ist. Dann sieht man zumindest nicht mehr.
Andererseits könntest du auch ein kleines Prog schreiben, dass konstant im System Tray läuft, und wenn man übers Icon geht oder doppelklickt oder was auch immer, evtl. auch ne Tastenkombination, dann gibts nen kleinen Splash-Screen, in dem deine IP steht...
Dafür sind dann allerdings wirklich APIs nötig.


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

das mit dem icon im tray hört sich ja schon mal gut an. aber was api's sind weiß ich leider nicht. 

musste mir evtl erklären.
ansonsten schon mal vielen dank


----------



## Schnitz (21. Mai 2002)

Application Programming Interface oder so ähnlich...
Ist ne Art Schnittstelle zu Funktionen eines Programms.
Schau mal bei ActiveVB.de nach.
Da steht komplett, wie man was in den System Tray legt...
Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, auch wenns komplex aussieht...
Und es ist sehr praktisch, wie ich finde...
Probiers einfach mal, wenn du Hilfe brauchts, dann gerne...


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

ja, activevb.de ist echt super, dann werde ich mich da mal nach hilfe umschaun. danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## Schnitz (21. Mai 2002)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

und kannst du mir evtl helfen, wenn ich nicht mit activevb.de zurechtkommen kann?


----------



## Schnitz (21. Mai 2002)

Kann ich machen, ich hab aber auch erst einmal mit tray gearbeitet...


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

und was hast du bisher sonst noch so gemacht?
programme?
evtl sind ja tools dabei, die man so gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Schnitz (21. Mai 2002)

Naja, nachdem ich in ner Firma arbeite, sind die Sachen eigentlich schlecht zu gebrauchen, wenn man nicht die entsprechenden Datenbanken oder Umgebungen hat...
Das mit dem Tray hab ich mal für nen Terminkalender mit Erinnerungsfunktion gebraucht. Allerdings auch wieder firmengebunden...

Abends bin ich ehrlich zu faul, um mich noch großartig mit Progs rumzuschlagen... 9h täglich reichen da meistens schon...

Aber man hat eben ein breites Spektrum durch ne Firma im Rücken...


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

klar, verständlich. ich hab halt die zeit immer rumzuspielen.
nochmals vielen dank für alles.

bye bye


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. Mai 2002)

Also ich hab mal meine Platte durchgestöbert und hab da was gefunden ich hab mal ein Programm gemacht, das den Rechner automatisch runterfährt, bei Eingabe einer Uhrzeit. Als kleines Feature kann man das Programm verkleinern und es verschwindet als Icon im System-Tray (neben der Uhrzeit), beim Rechtsclick auf das Icon erscheint ein Kontexmenü. Das Verkleinern in den Systemtray hab ich mit API-Funktionen gelöst. Lass dich von dem wirren Code nicht irritieren, das meißte dafür ist nötig, daß der Rechner auch unter Win2000 runterfährt, denn da hab ich ein paar Tage rumgebastelt, bis das funktioniert hat. (wegen den Rechten und Benutzern).

Gruss Homer


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

super homer, danke

werde ich später mal ausprobieren und dir dann mitteilen, wie es funktioniert hat, bzw. wie ich damit zurechtgekommen bin. hoffentlich.


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

so,

ich hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert, genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Danke danke danke. Nur, wie kann ich denn noch menüpunkte, bzw untermenüpunkte wie bei admin hinzufügen?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. Mai 2002)

Also das freut mich, daß ich einen Menschen auf dieser Welt glücklich machen kann *lol*.

Benutz einfach den Menü-Editor von VB da kannst du dann deine Menüs bauen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## DeMuX (21. Mai 2002)

klaro, sehr glücklich sogar.

evtl musst du mir noch einmal helfen. ich brauche dann unter dem admin menüpunkt, ein fenster um neue user anzulegen. aber ich probiere es erstmal selber.
thx derweilen


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. Mai 2002)

Das ist net schwer du erstellst einfach mal ein Formular z.B. frmBenutzerVerwaltung oder so und lässt es bei dem Click auf den entsprechenden Menüpunkt anzeigen. Ansonsten komm doch einfach mal in den Chat, is ja sowieso nie was los da drin *g*

Gruss Homer


----------



## DeMuX (22. Mai 2002)

ok, oder ich mail dich an, oder icq, aim usw.


----------



## DeMuX (22. Mai 2002)

ehm, was ich noch von dir wissen wollte. ich wollte dich mal nach deiner meinung fragen. und zwar soll das programm für eine lieferantenbewertung sein. bisher wurde das immer in excel gemacht. die form des ausdrucks soll identisch sein, das kann man aber hinbekommen. wie würdest du denn das proggie gestallten?
ich hab mal geschaut wie das mit interaktion zwischen xls und vb geht. aber ob das der richtige weg ist weiß ich nicht. evtl ist es ja besser, alles in einer internen datei zu speichern, da auch einmal im jahr die bewertungen überprüft werden müssen.

wennst zeit hast, schlag mir mal was vor. 
danke


----------



## Schnitz (22. Mai 2002)

Wenn Excel vorhanden ist, ist doch bestimmt auch Access vorhanden?
Dann würde ich das auf ner DB basieren lassen, denn da ist man am flexibelsten...
Denn BWLer interessieren sich für die merkwürdigsten Zusammenstellungen, und da ist ne DB am besten, da kann man dann abfragen, was man will, kann daraus ein Excel-Sheet mit Diagrammen und allem möglichen erstellen. Außerdem ist das Handling zwischen VB und Access leichter und besser als mit Excel.
Und es hat eine bessere Struktur.
Hast du schon mal mit ner DB gearbeitet?


----------



## DeMuX (22. Mai 2002)

ja, allerdings ist in der arbeit nur access 95 vorhanden, hab aber in access selber auch schon viel programmiert. das problem wird aber sein, dass die form nicht verändert werden darf. es wird sowieso alles ausgedruckt. nur einmal im jahr kommt jmd, der halt mal blind eine bewertung irgendwo rauspicken möchte, und da in der firma nur idioten arbeite, die sich mit windows und pc nicht wirklich auskennen, ist es glaube ich besser, das irgendwo sicher abspeichern zu können. die haben ihr arbeit immer wieder gelöscht und ich habe dann wieder alles finden und richten dürfen. jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie man den ausdruck bei vb darstellen kann, oder wie ähnlich man diesen gestallten könnte.


----------



## DeMuX (22. Mai 2002)

wie kann ich eigentlich den wert aus einer txtbox in die user.pwd speichern bzw. löschen lassen. ich komm einfach nicht drauf!


----------

